# Access DB - Typen unverträglich



## undertaker (30. August 2005)

Hallo!
Bin noch ein ziemlicher Neuling in VB und ahbe folgendes Problem mti Datenbankabfrage:

Ich Habe 2 Tabellen:
Straßenindex und Objekt
in der Tabelle Objekt gibt es die Spalte Straßenindex (integer)
nun möchte ich mittels diesem Straßenindex die Straße über die Tabelle Straßenindex herausfinden. Ich mach das Folgend:

Set tblObjekt = Db.OpenRecordset("SELECT * FROM tblObjekt WHERE Obj_Name like objektname) ...das funktioniert noch

Set tblStr_index = Db.OpenRecordset("SELECT * FROM tblStr_index WHERE StrIndex like '" + tblObjekt.Fields("StrIndex") + "'") ...hier sagt er dann "Falscher typ" oder so etwas (Fehlernummer 13) obwohl beide werte Integer sind
wenn ich dann eingebe
Set tblStr_index = Db.OpenRecordset("SELECT * FROM tblStr_index WHERE StrIndex like '1')
funktioniert es.
Bitte um hilfe
mfg


----------



## wincnc (30. August 2005)

Hallo, lass hier das Hochkomma weg:

```
Set tblStr_index = Db.OpenRecordset("SELECT * FROM tblStr_index WHERE StrIndex = " & tblObjekt.Fields("StrIndex") & ")"
```
Wenn es sich um einen String handelt musst Du Hochkomma benutzen, bei numerischen werten nicht. Ich würde Dir raten nicht das + Zeichen, sondern das Verkettungszeichen & zu benutzen.


----------



## undertaker (30. August 2005)

Danke! Das mit dem Hochkomma hab ich ja vorher auch schon probiert aber der Fehler war das +!


----------

